# "gypsy" guitars



## fingerfeller (Mar 29, 2009)

Can anybody explain the difference between gypsy style acoustic guitars and normal/american/flat top/idon'tknowwhattocallthem guitars?
String gauges? Fretboard round or flat, like a classical guitar? Steel strings or nylon? differences in headstock? neck? body construction? bridge?
and how do archtops fit into this?

thanks, all!


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

All I can tell you is I bought nylon strings that had Gypsy on the cover. And more mellow tones instead of bright ones are considered "gypsy" at least by D'Addario.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Do you mean gypsy guitars like these? like Selmers and Maccaferris? Such as those played and popularized by Django Reinhardt?

Or do you mean Flamenco guitars?

Both have significant differences--many of which you can find on the links I've provided.


----------



## fingerfeller (Mar 29, 2009)

yes, I'm talking about the Selmer or Maccaferri style - like Django was known for playing.
I couldn't find much specific info on those sites though (or any other for that matter). The tech specs they give seem to leave out the details that apply to all guitars of that style.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, there's some info on the one link I provided.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

This book they are selling looks like it would contain what you want:

http://www.rfcharle.com/HTML/LivreSelmerangl.html

Maybe it is available at the library or through inter library searching?


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I've seen Sean Penn playing one in a movie once,other than an article in a magazine i dont know much about them,besides they were and are used for gypsy jazz guitar playing.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

They sound interesting from the story of the development side. Internal resonators that tone shifted rather than amplified their sound and all. 

:/ I dunno, to me it sounds like it would be interesting to find more out about, but at the costs these are selling for well... pie dreams for me I am afraid


----------

